# EASING BACK INTO THE NEW NORMAL



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

It has been three weeks since our second Moderna vaccination. We are as immune as were going to get with the first strain of Coronavirus. Here is how we are getting back to "normal."

Momi has been showering and changing all her clothes immediately after grocery shopping for the last six months since my surgery by requirement of my cardiologist to protect me, who was at high risk from the virus. Today she went grocery shopping for the first time since we achieved our wait period from the second Covid vaccination - no shower after, no changing clothes. Her life has been significantly improved. She is chirping like a little bird this morning after returning from shopping. It has really simplified her life.
I took Ricky to our local Petco, his favorite store, last Saturday. I bought a couple of cookies for him. I was also a big spender and spent $1.50 for a squeaky toy on sale. He loves his new toy and makes a terrible racket with it. It has been a year since we have been to Petco and it was pretty crowded with humans and their dogs. Ricky earned his Canine Good Citizen award at a year old. But he was NOT a good citizen at Petco on Saturday. I was very embarrassed. So it is back to some basic socialization exercises to get him back in the grove. This last year has been hard on all of us including Ricky. He has adapted well enough but he needs some work to get back to the new normal.
My I.D. (infectious disease) Doctor called me last Friday to tweak my antibiotic medication. He said that the Covid Ward at the hospital is only half full compared to a month ago when they were at 100% capacity. He said all the medical staff is much more relaxed now. HE said he doesn't have any "insider" information, but he expects I (and all of us first vaccinated) will need a virus booster shot in a couple of months to address the new strains Those of you who will be vaccinated in March or later will not need a booster because the vaccines are being modified to address the new strains. In the meantime, he requires that his patients wear a double mask in public, socially distance, and wash your hands.
DD1 received her second vaccination of Pfizer a week ago. She took the day off the next day. She had a sore arm, mild headache, and muscle aches for 24 hours. The next day she woke up feeling great and went to work. Now, a week later. all of that is a distant memory. She says it is not a big deal.
Our family is planning a tentative trifecta birthday party for our immediate family at the end of March. Attendees will have at least a first vaccination. We have all agreed to wear masks and separate. The telephone lines are abuzz with planning. I have let Ricky know my favorite cake is Pineapple Upside Down Cake.
Prime spring planting time is just starting in Southern California. We will be going to the nursery later this week to begin renewing the planting at our casa after a year of neglect. No dogs are allowed at the nursery, but they make an exception for Ricky because he is a "good citizen" and doesn't potty on the plants. Ricky LOVES getting out and going anywhere after being cooped up for a year. He starts chirping like a bird!
We are prepared to be under restrictions to the end of 2021, but our life (the three of us) is already immeasurably better!


----------



## BoosDad (Mar 8, 2020)

That's terrific news. Glad to hear that the vaccinations have had such a positive impact on your daily lives. I'm sure if people continue to mask up, and get vaccinated (when available), we will be in a better place by the end of the year. Here is hoping everyone does their part to get us out of this terrible pandemic.


----------



## GoWithTheFlo (Oct 11, 2018)

I *love *that Ricky was NOT a good citizen at Petco on Saturday *💕 *Not because I am a complete cow, but because it means he was sooooooooo excited (and ok a little out of practice) he temporarily forgot himself😊. Am now picturing a very excited Ricky having a great day out!

PS hope he regains his former ⭐ composure for you by the time you hit the garden centre this weekend! X


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

GoWithTheFlo said:


> I *love *that Ricky was NOT a good citizen at Petco on Saturday *💕 *Not because I am a complete cow, but because it means he was sooooooooo excited (and ok a little out of practice) he temporarily forgot himself😊. Am now picturing a very excited Ricky having a great day out!
> 
> PS hope he regains his former ⭐ composure for you by the time you hit the garden centre this weekend! X


Interesting comment and perception Claire. I think he was just overly stimulated and I take responsibility for that. It was a great day out for him. He had a line of kids wanting to pet him. He was fine with the humans, it was just some of the other dogs he was having an 'issue' with. It was too much for him too soon. It would have been better had I taken him to Petco on a less busy day than Saturday. We will be working together on improving both of our socialization skills, poco a poco (little by little). He is so done with this Covid isolation thing, me too.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It has been three weeks since our second Moderna vaccination. We are as immune as were going to get with the first strain of Coronavirus. Here is how we are getting back to "normal."
> 
> Momi has been showering and changing all her clothes immediately after grocery shopping for the last six months since my surgery by requirement of my cardiologist to protect me, who was at high risk from the virus. Today she went grocery shopping for the first time since we achieved our wait period from the second Covid vaccination - no shower after, no changing clothes. Her life has been significantly improved. She is chirping like a little bird this morning after returning from shopping. It has really simplified her life.
> I took Ricky to our local Petco, his favorite store, last Saturday. I bought a couple of cookies for him. I was also a big spender and spent $1.50 for a squeaky toy on sale. He loves his new toy and makes a terrible racket with it. It has been a year since we have been to Petco and it was pretty crowded with humans and their dogs. Ricky earned his Canine Good Citizen award at a year old. But he was NOT a good citizen at Petco on Saturday. I was very embarrassed. So it is back to some basic socialization exercises to get him back in the grove. This last year has been hard on all of us including Ricky. He has adapted well enough but he needs some work to get back to the new normal.
> ...


I LOVE reading all that!!! 💗 💗 💗


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Two weeks from my 2nd shot, I'm going to start getting my own groceries rather than ordering and using curbside pick up I can hardly wait! The only public places I've ventured into have been doctor and dentist offices and once last year to Costco. Like Momi, each time I came home, I stripped down, showered and put on clean clothes. Such a bother! Our wonderful, little hometown grocery store has been wonderful though. They pick out what I want and describe and are very good at picking out good produce rather than just grabbing something. I'm so thankful that they go to such lengths for us in our small, rural community.

Sure wish I could take Willow into Petco. I know she would pee on the floor though, although they are probably used to it.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Sure wish I could take Willow into Petco. I know she would pee on the floor though, although they are probably used to it.


Just put WILLOW into a Petco cart and wheel her around the store like I do with Ricky. No problem with accidents.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Good idea!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Just put WILLOW into a Petco cart and wheel her around the store like I do with Ricky. No problem with accidents.


 Safer from big dogs and getting mauled by unruly children that way too!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Oh dear, I think I am suffering from post-pandemic isolation syndrome (if such a thing yet exists). I am two weeks post second shot but ordered curbside grocery pickup this morning. I convinced myself it was because I have been doing it every two weeks and had an order with big heavy things...why not have a young worker bring it out etc. I will, I promise, venture out to a store soon, I promise. Got my costco rebate check and that will be an excuse to enter a store again. Have spent more time with family, outdoors and masked, but they aren’t vaccinated yet and still worried re not enough data on transmission post vaccination.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cassandra said:


> Have spent more time with family, outdoors and masked, but they aren’t vaccinated yet and still worried re not enough data on transmission post vaccination.


The CDC announced tonight that it is okay for family members who have completed their vaccinations to assemble in a small group without masks.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Cassandra said:


> Oh dear, I think I am suffering from post-pandemic isolation syndrome (if such a thing yet exists). I am two weeks post second shot but ordered curbside grocery pickup this morning. I convinced myself it was because I have been doing it every two weeks and had an order with big heavy things...why not have a young worker bring it out etc. I will, I promise, venture out to a store soon, I promise. Got my costco rebate check and that will be an excuse to enter a store again. Have spent more time with family, outdoors and masked, but they aren’t vaccinated yet and still worried re not enough data on transmission post vaccination.


I get it!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> I get it!


Me too!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> The CDC announced tonight that it is okay for family members who have completed their vaccinations to assemble in a small group without masks.


That is definitely good and makes total sense...but what do we do with interage family get togethers. Vaccinated older folks cluster on one side of the yard maskless while unvaccinated don’t cross an invisible line! And once we reach June when all adults “can” get vaccinated (i.e. sufficient supply available although actual injections may take more time), where do we put the under 16 kids while we party! Just pondering that it is going to be a long, slow process to “get back” to normal. But with warm weather ahead, we can do a lot more outdoor activities and among vaccinated family.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I had some out patient surgery on my left foot this morning. It was a success with no problems. I have had a problem with this foot for several months but my cardiologist did NOT want me to go near a clinic or hospital as a result my severely compromised immune system since surgery 6 months ago. Now that I have been fully vaccinated, my cardiologist said to go for it, and I did to tick off one more problem left to resolve.

I was talking to the Podiatrist this morning and she said she has been fully vaccinated too. She got the Moderna vaccine and she experienced much worse side effects from her first vaccination and no effects from her second. This is contrary to what most people experience. My point is that side effects can vary from one to another BUT in virtually all cases side effects are mild and usually last only 24 hours and then you are back to normal only even better! 

With more vaccine available now, it appears that we will get back to normal sooner rather than later IF we all agree to wear a mask and socially distance in the meantime.

[EDIT] Another thing, they put me on their calibrated scale at the clinic this morning, for the first time in 6 months. I didn't want to look, but I peeked.  It was bad but not a disaster. It will take me a few months but I can get back to a reasonable weight with patience, persistence, and determination!


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Cassandra said:


> That is definitely good and makes total sense...but what do we do with interage family get togethers. Vaccinated older folks cluster on one side of the yard maskless while unvaccinated don’t cross an invisible line! And once we reach June when all adults “can” get vaccinated (i.e. sufficient supply available although actual injections may take more time), where do we put the under 16 kids while we party! Just pondering that it is going to be a long, slow process to “get back” to normal. But with warm weather ahead, we can do a lot more outdoor activities and among vaccinated family.


I get it, I’m with you. I personally don’t believe covid is being spread through small, outdoor family gatherings WITH masks and social distancing, though, at least in my area. Regardless of vaccination status. We’re not doing them personally, but I just haven’t seen that’s where the spread is coming from. Maybe because there’s still some quiet resistance to masks here, there are lots of small gatherings without masks and there’s a lot of transmission still in the workplace. My understanding is the problems with small family gatherings have been traced back to people taking off masks to eat, going inside because of the cold, traveling, etc. It’s hard to have a safe family gathering with real social distancing and masks, it can eliminate eating together and sports/hiking/playgrounds together, which is what a lot of families do when they go to a park for a family get-together. When kids are involved it’s even harder, expecting them to stay 6 feet apart from cousins or grandparents they haven’t seen. I don’t think it’s impossible, I know some people have managed to do it, or to include family members in their own bubbles. We haven’t because the kids would be miserable sitting six feet apart and not being able to play, and it’s too cold to be outside here. Maybe we’ve being too restrictive about this since kids have now adapted to guidelines while they’ve been in school, but we’re so close now, when we see our family members for the first time after so long, we’ll actually be able to see their faces! And it doesn’t seem that much longer in comparison to how long it’s been. 

Hopefully when all of the adults are vaccinated, it will reduce transmission enough that careful planned family gathering are more safe, even when children aren’t yet vaccinated. Especially because children are used to wearing masks now! But a lot of kids are able to have limited socialization in school, so if it does mean adult only get togethers for a while, I hope those who have been isolated have opportunities to visit with other adult family members! I know grandparents will want to see grandkids, etc. But at least one new door will be open. I know vaccinating children quickly is a big issue here because a much higher percentage of the population is younger compared to other states, but I think it’s mostly about preventing variants. Maybe time will finally speed up again and it will be here before we know it!


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I said above I thought I was suffering from “post pandemic isolation syndrome” if such thing yet existed, but on NBC news last night I heard them call it “re-entry anxiety”! I immediately said, ah..that is it! That is what I have. I think there is no cure, but with careful treatment (and the right diet) it will be possible to return to a normal life.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

Cam 1477906 said:


> I said above I thought I was suffering from “post pandemic isolation syndrome” if such thing yet existed, but on NBC news last night I heard them call it “re-entry anxiety”! I immediately said, ah..that is it! That is what I have. I think there is no cure, but with careful treatment (and the right diet) it will be possible to return to a normal life.


In that regard, I retired my what has been "everyday" sweat pants last weekend and now wearing my customary chinos. It feels really weird, like I am over dressed! Momi said this morning, "I forgot something at the grocery store yesterday, I'm going to run over and pick it up - I'll be right back!" HUH? This is indeed weird!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cassandra said:


> I said above I thought I was suffering from “post pandemic isolation syndrome” if such thing yet existed, but on NBC news last night I heard them call it “re-entry anxiety”! I immediately said, ah..that is it! That is what I have. I think there is no cure, but with careful treatment (and the right diet) it will be possible to return to a normal life.


Ok! I wonder how many of us will feel that way. I know I do. I have a feeling I'll always be wearing a mask now when I go into a store or some other business like that. I used to see the TV footage of people in Japan and everyone wearing masks. I used to think how silly (please - no one take offense - this is not meant to be a racial slur). Now I think, how smart! I think we are going to be seeing much more of this in our country and others.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Ok! I wonder how many of us will feel that way. I know I do. I have a feeling I'll always be wearing a mask now when I go into a store or some other business like that. I used to see the TV footage of people in Japan and everyone wearing masks. I used to think how silly (please - no one take offense - this is not meant to be a racial slur). Now I think, how smart! I think we are going to be seeing much more of this in our country and others.


After DS transplant there was a period when we had to wear masks. A lot of cancer patients have to wear masks during treatment, too. We all felt silly doing it, and I think a lot of people who should wear masks during flu season, etc. just stay home because they don’t want to draw attention to themselves. I think it will become more common for people to wear masks and stay home if they feel just a little under the weather. Not only have businesses and schools evolved their sick policies, health strategies we’ve used clearly protect people from the flu, too! Before covid, every time I’d been to the urgent care near my home, the waiting rooms had masks and signs that say, “please wear a mask if you have any of the following symptoms,” and no one was ever wearing one. I think once masks mandates are relaxed, when someone checks into urgent care with symptoms that could be contagious in any way, they’ll be handed a mask, they won’t expect people to be self directed.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Recently I have noticed pretty much everyone is finally wearing a mask in our town including kids in the park and when riding their bikes. This week we once again are advanced to the red tier and opening up. I noticed indoor diners in restaurants a few nights ago. Although thousands are being vaccinated there are thousands unvaccinated. The Bay Area has had few cases of the Brazilian and South African variant. I'm being cautiously optimistic that the numbers hopefully will not increase next month and move us back to purple.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

I am in the next county to Heather and I am seeing a big increase in people outdoors in my daily dog walking path who are not wearing masks. It is a low risk activity as long as you are outdoors and stay six feet away, but I am surprised at how fast everything changed when we also moved into the red zone in Santa Clara. I had just remarked to someone last week that everyone in our neighborhood was wearing masks outside, almost uniformly. Our health officer is saying masks outside are recommended, but not required. I do find walking Cassie more stressful, avoiding maskless walkers, big dogs, alert for unleashed dogs darting outside..feels like I am navigating a video game with road hazards everywhere. Educator daughter got vaccinated today so I am in celebratory mood!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I just hope there will not be a decrease in masking due to the loosening of restrictions in the Bay Area. Just between Cassandra's and my county there have been 150,508 reported cases of COVID, which probably could be tripled and 2,347 deaths. I find that shocking! We just look at the numbers, but each one is someones life.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Ok! I wonder how many of us will feel that way. I know I do. I have a feeling I'll always be wearing a mask now when I go into a store or some other business like that. I used to see the TV footage of people in Japan and everyone wearing masks. I used to think how silly (please - no one take offense - this is not meant to be a racial slur). Now I think, how smart! I think we are going to be seeing much more of this in our country and others.


I know!!! I think I will ALWAYS where a mask on an airplane form now on! I can't tell you how many times I've come home from a trip with an "airplane cold"! How many of those could I have avoided with a simple mask?!?! Probably a lot!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Recently I have noticed pretty much everyone is finally wearing a mask in our town including kids in the park and when riding their bikes. This week we once again are advanced to the red tier and opening up. I noticed indoor diners in restaurants a few nights ago. Although thousands are being vaccinated there are thousands unvaccinated. The Bay Area has had few cases of the Brazilian and South African variant. I'm being cautiously optimistic that the numbers hopefully will not increase next month and move us back to purple.


I didn't know there WAS a purple! I thought red was as bad as it got!


----------



## BlessedMimi (Feb 24, 2021)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> It has been three weeks since our second Moderna vaccination. We are as immune as were going to get with the first strain of Coronavirus. Here is how we are getting back to "normal."
> 
> Momi has been showering and changing all her clothes immediately after grocery shopping for the last six months since my surgery by requirement of my cardiologist to protect me, who was at high risk from the virus. Today she went grocery shopping for the first time since we achieved our wait period from the second Covid vaccination - no shower after, no changing clothes. Her life has been significantly improved. She is chirping like a little bird this morning after returning from shopping. It has really simplified her life.
> I took Ricky to our local Petco, his favorite store, last Saturday. I bought a couple of cookies for him. I was also a big spender and spent $1.50 for a squeaky toy on sale. He loves his new toy and makes a terrible racket with it. It has been a year since we have been to Petco and it was pretty crowded with humans and their dogs. Ricky earned his Canine Good Citizen award at a year old. But he was NOT a good citizen at Petco on Saturday. I was very embarrassed. So it is back to some basic socialization exercises to get him back in the grove. This last year has been hard on all of us including Ricky. He has adapted well enough but he needs some work to get back to the new normal.
> ...


Great news! I’m about a month our from my second vaccine. I actually drove for the first time in a year this week. ((We seldom got out and when we did my husband drove.). Good news - I still remembered how. I had another first yesterday. I ate on the patio at a restaurant. It was glorious! As far as the groceries go, I _love _the convenience of curbside. I think I will stick with it! Enjoy your sweet Ricky!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> I didn't know there WAS a purple! I thought red was as bad as it got!


Don't know about MA but in CA purple is the highest level above red.


krandall said:


> I know!!! I think I will ALWAYS where a mask on an airplane form now on! I can't tell you how many times I've come home from a trip with an "airplane cold"! How many of those could I have avoided with a simple mask?!?! Probably a lot!


I have heard (BUT NOT CERTAIN) that airlines are going to be converting to HEPA filtration, as well as cruise ships. With current variants, HEPA filters should be adequate.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

krandall said:


> I know!!! I think I will ALWAYS where a mask on an airplane form now on! I can't tell you how many times I've come home from a trip with an "airplane cold"! How many of those could I have avoided with a simple mask?!?! Probably a lot!


Same here. It has been a whole year without a single cold or mystery flu. Also, I remember my last trip to a movie theatre, probably a year ago February, and someone was coughing hard in the row behind us...we wanted to move our seats, but like most theaters in our area now, the seats are all reserved. I don’t see myself returning to movie theatre for a long time, if ever, and then mask will be on and no popcorn!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> I didn't know there WAS a purple! I thought red was as bad as it got!



View attachment 173808


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Don't know about MA but in CA purple is the highest level above red.
> 
> I have heard (BUT NOT CERTAIN) that airlines are going to be converting to HEPA filtration, as well as cruise ships. With current variants, HEPA filters should be adequate.


HEPA filters do NOT help you if the person next to you is sick, nor when someone is walking up and down (and up and down ALL night...) on an over seas flight with a sick toddler who sneezes all over you just as they pass your seat. (true story.  )

And I know you like cruising, but I'd rather have my toenails pulled out one at a time! LOL!


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

krandall said:


> HEPA filters do NOT help you if the person next to you is sick, nor when someone is walking up and down (and up and down ALL night...) on an over seas flight with a sick toddler who sneezes all over you just as they pass your seat. (true story.  )
> 
> And I know you like cruising, but I'd rather have my toenails pulled out one at a time! LOL!


I don't know but it is difficult to make our lives 100% safe. Actually HEPA filters do help if not totally eliminate the risk from close encounters whether on airlines or in cars or cruise ships. Airlines have discovered that flatulence can be a major problem as a result of changing altitude. So they have powerful filtration systems that suck the return air straight up. If I was sitting next to someone on an airplane who might make me sick, I would ask the cabin staff for a change in seat - which I did one time. The only way to be 100% safe on an airplane is to never fly. If I wanted to get closer to 100% safe, I would never own a dog. I have spent several hundred days cruising and I got cold once. I have gotten sick on more days cruising on my boat - from British Columbia to Mexico - than on a cruise ship, and that was from my spouse! Bottom line is we love being on the ocean. I feel a greater threat health risk from environmental and climate change than being on a cruise ship. In fact, I have done the calculations and a cruise ship has a smaller environmental footprint per passenger than a family traveling by gas powered car. That's one reason why our home is powered by solar panels and we drive a 100% electric car. I would rather have my toenails pulled out one at a time than drive a fossil fuel car! It's all a matter of personal risk aversion and personal choices. It's all good, people need to make decisions on what they think is best for them. I still maintain that HEPA filters are better than not having them.


----------



## Melissa Brill (Feb 22, 2017)

I feel like hubby and I have been safe - but we definitely have not been isolating as much as many of you have. We did as much delivery when we were living in Kampala, but we did go grocery shopping, about 1 day a week in the office, and a few meals out (distancing and good cleaning). Since we've been back in the US, we have gone to the grocery store - but we do curb side from Walmart and then in person at Wegmans where it's smaller and people are almost 100% wearing masks/ distancing (one trip we did see 2-3 people who were aggressively NOT wearing their masks - almost daring someone to say something to them - we just avoided them) - we are very careful to touch as little as possible, follow a shopping list to minimize the time inside AND immediately hand sanitize when we step into the car. We have also had a few meals out - lunch where it was not crowded at all with good distancing and they cleaned the tables down in front of you - we've minimized the time out for both of those things - usually once every 2 weeks.

Our housemate had tested positive and we quarantined separately / together (we did share the kitchen and bathroom but she made sure to wipe things down after she used them) and seemed to avoid it. She had very low symptoms but she works in child care (she and my sister are co-directors of 2 centers) and only she and 1 other staff (along with the parent from whom they're sure they got it) tested positive. Hubby and I were completely asymptomatic so were told we didn't need to get tested - and in any event, we isolated during that time, ALL curbside groceries (there are no delivery services where we live), no going in stores, etc for her quarantine time AND an additional 10 days for our own.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I don't know but it is difficult to make our lives 100% safe. Actually HEPA filters do help if not totally eliminate the risk from close encounters whether on airlines or in cars or cruise ships. Airlines have discovered that flatulence can be a major problem as a result of changing altitude. So they have powerful filtration systems that suck the return air straight up. If I was sitting next to someone on an airplane who might make me sick, I would ask the cabin staff for a change in seat - which I did one time. The only way to be 100% safe on an airplane is to never fly. If I wanted to get closer to 100% safe, I would never own a dog. I have spent several hundred days cruising and I got cold once. I have gotten sick on more days cruising on my boat - from British Columbia to Mexico - than on a cruise ship, and that was from my spouse! Bottom line is we love being on the ocean. I feel a greater threat health risk from environmental and climate change than being on a cruise ship. In fact, I have done the calculations and a cruise ship has a smaller environmental footprint per passenger than a family traveling by gas powered car. That's one reason why our home is powered by solar panels and we drive a 100% electric car. I would rather have my toenails pulled out one at a time than drive a fossil fuel car! It's all a matter of personal risk aversion and personal choices. It's all good, people need to make decisions on what they think is best for them. I still maintain that HEPA filters are better than not having them.


Oh my aversion to cruising isn't on environmental grounds... I don't like being in cities, so the idea of being on a boat (ship) crammed with thousands of other people with nothing to do but "city" type things is just horrifying to me. But then, I think VERY few people would think THIS is fun, and THIS is how I love to spend my vacation time! 









(the plant I'm holding was (at that time) one that had only been recently discovered and named. It is highly endangered due to habitat loss and is the largest known aquatic vascular plant. (i.e., not kelp or "seaweed") The leaves grow to 30 feet long.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Melissa Brill said:


> I feel like hubby and I have been safe - but we definitely have not been isolating as much as many of you have. We did as much delivery when we were living in Kampala, but we did go grocery shopping, about 1 day a week in the office, and a few meals out (distancing and good cleaning). Since we've been back in the US, we have gone to the grocery store - but we do curb side from Walmart and then in person at Wegmans where it's smaller and people are almost 100% wearing masks/ distancing (one trip we did see 2-3 people who were aggressively NOT wearing their masks - almost daring someone to say something to them - we just avoided them) - we are very careful to touch as little as possible, follow a shopping list to minimize the time inside AND immediately hand sanitize when we step into the car. We have also had a few meals out - lunch where it was not crowded at all with good distancing and they cleaned the tables down in front of you - we've minimized the time out for both of those things - usually once every 2 weeks.


We've been going grocery store and pharmacy since the beginning of the pandemic. Before the pandemic we occasionally would use a home delivery grocer. Then the pandemic hit and we got a email stating deliveries would only be made to those that were weekly regulars or at risk. I have stayed away from COSTCO because there are just too many people. There were a couple of hospital stays which was concerning due to COVID. I've gone to a few stores at shopping center which are pretty much empty. DH is in contact with a lot people at work. We still continue cleaning our groceries with diluted bleach, although they say it is unnecessary. My friend said this weekend the shopping center was packed and there were lots of indoor and outdoor diners at restaurants. I just feel we still have a very long way before this is all over. 😬 Masking and hand washing so far has been working. Keeping my fingers crossed it continues with the help of the vaccines.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> (the plant I'm holding was (at that time) one that had only been recently discovered and named. It is highly endangered due to habitat loss and is the largest known aquatic vascular plant. (i.e., not kelp or "seaweed") The leaves grow to 30 feet long.


Karen - where is this photo from? Is it in the U.S. or were you traveling out of country? That is an interesting plant.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Karen - where is this photo from? Is it in the U.S. or were you traveling out of country? That is an interesting plant.


Reminds me of a plant that would be in the ocean...


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Karen - where is this photo from? Is it in the U.S. or were you traveling out of country? That is an interesting plant.


It was in India. In the Western Ghats. Crinum malabaricum.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Heather's said:


> Reminds me of a plant that would be in the ocean...


Ahhh... But there ARE no higher plants in the ocean really... just sea grass along the shore in estuaries. Everything else is "seaweed" or "kelp", which is all a form of macro algae, which has no vascular system. This one is a flowering plant with beautiful flowers in the right season!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Two weeks from my 2nd shot, I'm going to start getting my own groceries rather than ordering and using curbside pick up I can hardly wait! The only public places I've ventured into have been doctor and dentist offices and once last year to Costco. Like Momi, each time I came home, I stripped down, showered and put on clean clothes. Such a bother! Our wonderful, little hometown grocery store has been wonderful though. They pick out what I want and describe and are very good at picking out good produce rather than just grabbing something. I'm so thankful that they go to such lengths for us in our small, rural community.
> 
> Sure wish I could take Willow into Petco. I know she would pee on the floor though, although they are probably used to it.



LOL!!! One time I took Patti into Pet Co and decided to let her walk on leash instead in the cart. She was soooooo excited and having such a good time. To my surprise she suddenly lifted her little leg and peed on a sign that read: It's OK if your Dog Pees on the Floor. 

It wasn't OK with me and now she rides in the cart.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> LOL!!! One time I took Patti into Pet Co and decided to let her walk on leash instead in the cart. She was soooooo excited and having such a good time. To my surprise she suddenly lifted her little leg and peed on a sign that read: It's OK if your Dog Pees on the Floor.
> 
> It wasn't OK with me and now she rides in the cart.


I think SOOOO many dogs have peed in Petco and Petsmart that it's a really tempting place for young dogs!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

krandall said:


> It was in India. In the Western Ghats. Crinum malabaricum.


What a beautiful plant when it flowers. Kind of lily-like. Were you there when it was flowering? I was wondering if it's fragrant.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> What a beautiful plant when it flowers. Kind of lily-like. Were you there when it was flowering? I was wondering if it's fragrant.


Two different trips. The time when I'm in the photo, there were no flowers. The time with the flower, well, yes, there were flowers.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

We had our first "family birthday reunion" in over a year - 5 humans (Momi, Popi, two daughters and one spouse) and three VERY stimulated dogs. All the humans have been vaccinated. Following CDC guidelines we didn't wear masks and there were abundant hugs and kisses. It was constant laughter at dog antics, good natured put downs, and dad jokes. There were some very interesting stories too.

SIL was on a vaccine waiting list and was called in unexpectedly at a "vaccination hub" (40 vaccine stations in a parking garage!) a long distance from his home. He presented himself with his reservation number. They said, "you have the right reservation number but you don't look like Virginia So-and-So." He said no he wasn't Virginia and he was disappointed but he would come back another time when it was his turn. The medical staff so NO, this dose has been reserved for this reservation number and roll up your sleeve because you are getting it now! He said he didn't want to take Virginia's turn. They said NO we will contact Virginia and she will be next in line. He got his vaccination and the rest is history!
DD got a text from a friend she has known for 25 years. Her friend said she was not going to be vaccinated because it was the way the government was collecting your DNA to enter into a national database. She also came up with another 20 bogus reasons that were simply not true. She accused DD of not doing independent research before getting vaccinated. DD asked her where she did her research and she said from reading things people wrote on the Internet! (Where is the emoji of me beating my head against the wall?) She also sent a photo of herself posing with an AK-47 rifle. DD is very disappointed in her and fears this friendship has come to an end.
DD1 is the coordinator of vaccine distribution at the university where she works. The good news is that they receive the vaccine in shipment "spurts". and have been able to vaccinate about 50% of their faculty and staff (but no students yet). The bad news is that the County Health Dept. will not send them vaccine at a higher percentage rate than other vaccine clinics are getting them in the County.
DD1's office staff is now 100% vaccinated. DD1 is now working 4 days a week in the office and 1 day at home. DD2 is working full time from her home office and will continue to do so on a permanent basis other than occasional business trips when allowed in the future.
DD1 has stopped using "What's Ap" to make international calls because it is a subsidiary of Facebook and she no longer wants to support Zuckerberg. She is now using a competing ap with great success that is an independent operator.

We all ate too much, drank too much, had too much birthday cake, laughed until our sides hurt, and dogs with their tongues hanging out in exhaustion party. We will do it all over again in three weeks for DD1 birthday. We wont be taking any unnecessary chances here, and we all continue to wear masks in public, but it sure is nice to get back to some semblance of normal. All the dogs give it two paws up, WAY UP!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> We had our first "family birthday reunion" in over a year - 5 humans (Momi, Popi, two daughters and one spouse) and three VERY stimulated dogs. All the humans have been vaccinated. Following CDC guidelines we didn't wear masks and there were abundant hugs and kisses. It was constant laughter at dog antics, good natured put downs, and dad jokes. There were some very interesting stories too.
> 
> SIL was on a vaccine waiting list and was called in unexpectedly at a "vaccination hub" (40 vaccine stations in a parking garage!) a long distance from his home. He presented himself with his reservation number. They said, "you have the right reservation number but you don't look like Virginia So-and-So." He said no he wasn't Virginia and he was disappointed but he would come back another time when it was his turn. The medical staff so NO, this dose has been reserved for this reservation number and roll up your sleeve because you are getting it now! He said he didn't want to take Virginia's turn. They said NO we will contact Virginia and she will be next in line. He got his vaccination and the rest is history!
> DD got a text from a friend she has known for 25 years. Her friend said she was not going to be vaccinated because it was the way the government was collecting your DNA to enter into a national database. She also came up with another 20 bogus reasons that were simply not true. She accused DD of not doing independent research before getting vaccinated. DD asked her where she did her research and she said from reading things people wrote on the Internet! (Where is the emoji of me beating my head against the wall?) She also sent a photo of herself posing with an AK-47 rifle. DD is very disappointed in her and fears this friendship has come to an end.
> ...


That sounds absolutely AWESOME!!! ❤ 

we will have Easter at our house, with the boys, Minerva, Baby Astrida and elder Astrida. elder Astrda, Dave and I will be fully vaccinated and past our “waiting period” by then, but of course the boys and Minerva and the baby still won’t be. So it will still be masking and distancing to some extent. Robbie, Minerva and baby Astrida quarantine as rigorously as we always have, becauss eof Astrida’s health issues, But Timothy works with general public kids, so he is the “problem child“ in the group. But he knows how to be careful, and will continue it for a LITTLE longer until he is eligible for his vaccine too!


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

It's so nice to feel we may be getting back to some sort of normal and safety. I feel comfortable going to the store (wearing a mask of course), and talking with our vaccinated neighbors without masks, but still maintaining a social distance. I visit with my nearest neighbors almost everyday and we have been wearing a mask when we visit. We are now all vaccinated and 2 weeks beyond the 2nd shot so I asked if they were still going to wear a mask when we visit. They want to continue masking because they are really afraid of the mutations and fear that at some point we will be locked down again. Personally, I would feel comfortable visiting without masks but I will continue to wear mine around them since they are still nervous about exposure.


----------



## Cassandra (Dec 29, 2015)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> It's so nice to feel we may be getting back to some sort of normal and safety. I feel comfortable going to the store (wearing a mask of course), and talking with our vaccinated neighbors without masks, but still maintaining a social distance. I visit with my nearest neighbors almost everyday and we have been wearing a mask when we visit. We are now all vaccinated and 2 weeks beyond the 2nd shot so I asked if they were still going to wear a mask when we visit. They want to continue masking because they are really afraid of the mutations and fear that at some point we will be locked down again. Personally, I would feel comfortable visiting without masks but I will continue to wear mine around them since they are still nervous about exposure.


I hope everyone doesn’t laugh too much, but I went to Costco this morning...first time in a store for more than a year! Felt very safe, everyone masked, not too crowded, wide aisles and high ceilings. I felt excited about doing it. Considered Trader Joes since it doesn’t have curbside or delivery, but stores are small and lines outside to enter. Working my way up from Costco now!!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

I haven't changed my shopping habits that much in the last year. I did try grocery delivery that didn't work out. We have a Trader's Joe's in our town and occasionally go there. This one isn't crazy busy. I check the county health website weekly and stay away where the hot spots seem to be. We have stayed away from COSTCO, although DH did get new tires a couple of weeks ago. My friend went to our favorite shopping center today and said it was empty. On the weekends it's crazy busy! My friend is coming to the house tomorrow for the first time in over a year. We are both vaccinated now. I'm going to pick up lunch at our favorite restaurant and eat out on our deck. Hoping it's not windy and cold like today! 😊


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Cassandra said:


> I hope everyone doesn’t laugh too much, but I went to Costco this morning...first time in a store for more than a year! Felt very safe, everyone masked, not too crowded, wide aisles and high ceilings. I felt excited about doing it. Considered Trader Joes since it doesn’t have curbside or delivery, but stores are small and lines outside to enter. Working my way up from Costco now!!


Not laughing at all! Well, maybe a chuckle as you sound so much like me and so many others that take this pandemic seriously. I did go to Costco once last year around Thanksgiving. That was the first time since around the end of 2019. By the time I needed to go again in 2020 the pandemic had started. Haven't been since my Thanksgiving visit, but sure have ordered a lot from them online. I don't think I will be too nervous to go again. That is unless we start having more spikes and new cases start up again.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Jackie from Concrete WA said:


> Not laughing at all! Well, maybe a chuckle as you sound so much like me and so many others that take this pandemic seriously. I did go to Costco once last year around Thanksgiving. That was the first time since around the end of 2019. By the time I needed to go again in 2020 the pandemic had started. Haven't been since my Thanksgiving visit, but sure have ordered a lot from them online. I don't think I will be too nervous to go again. That is unless we start having more spikes and new cases start up again.


I found the times that were very quiet at two grocery stores in our area which are on the border of suburban/rural areas. I found that Thursday around 1PM was DEAD quiet... Even quieter than the stupid "vulnerable" hours that required me to get up at 0 dark 30 and meant getting there before they had put out the fish. Which is important to us, since we eat a LOT of fish! There also are some stores that did a LOT better at "traffic control within the store than others at the worst of the pandemic, so I went to those. I went every two weeks, to minimize the number of trips. (so even then we didn't eat our normal amount of fish unless I could get to a farmer's market in between... Fortunately, living in New England, the fishing boats also bring fresh catch to the outdoor farmer's markets so that is also an option for fish, as well as grass-fed meat, eggs and produce. So I filled in in-between there, as I do do regularly anyway.

The only time I got caught in a crowd (and as a result left the store without purchasing anything) was right before Super Bowl. I am SO not a football person. I EXPECTED crowds for Thanksgiving and Christmas, so planned around those "holiday rush" times. Super Bowl never even crossed my mind!!! I found out later that that is actually the BIGGEST food shopping/party day in the US!!! Who knew!?!? Not in my family! And CERTAINLY not during Covid!!!


----------

